# Cerro de Pasco...casi en el cielo !!!!



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

No por gusto es la capital departamental más alta del Perú...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mi viejo nació en Jauja y estudió en Huancayo. Siempre me ha dicho que cada vez que pasaba por Cerro de Pasco se deprimía. Realmente ahora entiendo por qué, debe ser una de las ciudades menos atractivas del Perú. 

A diferencia de otras ciudades peruanas que al verlas te invitan a visitarlas, ésta prácticamente te invita a rechazarla. Ni siquiera pasa como pintoresca...al menos a mi parecer. 

Sin embargo siempre he querido ver fotos de Cerro de Pasco, muchas gracias por postearlas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Es que parece un pueblo joven...*

Una pena porque como pueblo minero podrìa ser parecido a La Oroya que no es nada fea... pero en Cerro de Pasco como que hay una especie de "hacinamiento".. sumado al frìo,porque es una de las localidades donde màs nieva en el Perú... 



J Block said:


> Mi viejo nació en Jauja y estudió en Huancayo. Siempre me ha dicho que cada vez que pasaba por Cerro de Pasco se deprimía. Realmente ahora entiendo por qué, debe ser una de las ciudades menos atractivas del Perú.
> 
> A diferencia de otras ciudades peruanas que al verlas te invitan a visitarlas, ésta prácticamente te invita a rechazarla. Ni siquiera pasa como pintoresca...al menos a mi parecer.
> 
> Sin embargo siempre he querido ver fotos de Cerro de Pasco, muchas gracias por postearlas.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

J Block said:


> Mi viejo nació en Jauja y estudió en Huancayo. Siempre me ha dicho que cada vez que pasaba por Cerro de Pasco se deprimía. Realmente ahora entiendo por qué, debe ser una de las ciudades menos atractivas del Perú.
> 
> A diferencia de otras ciudades peruanas que al verlas te invitan a visitarlas, ésta prácticamente te invita a rechazarla. Ni siquiera pasa como pintoresca...al menos a mi parecer.
> 
> Sin embargo siempre he querido ver fotos de Cerro de Pasco, muchas gracias por postearlas.


...pero es una ciudad con gente muy amistosa, son cariñosos y buenos anfitriones !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Mi viejo conoce cerro de pasco también debido a su trabajo, yo pasé por ahi una vez cuando estuve de viaje pero ....no me gustó mucho.

En serio da pena ver lo desordenada que se ve la ciudad


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Se ve muy càlida la ciudad, desordenada si, atrasada en infraestructura tambièn.... a mi no me da pena, me da coraje que las "personitas" que manejan los gobiernos no se preocupen por lo suyo y sacarlo adelante.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Por fin fotos de la CIUDAD mas alta del pais (4400 msnm aprox)........ Y si que esta bien fea y atrasada (ironicamente ciudad minera, osea $$$$)


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Las fotos son de la parte antigua de la ciudad a excepcion de la ultima, la laguna de la foto fue un tajo abierto, la parte antigua poco a poco fue desapareciendo por que hay un tajo abierto pegado a la parte antigua de la ciudad y creo que seguira desapareciendo la parte antigua, por eso se traslado la ciudad a San Juan Pampa 2 km del casco viejo donde hay mas orden , desde que conoci esa ciudad siempre he creido que alli solo vive gente recia, lo que me llamo la atencion es que cuando hay tormenta estas aparecen de un colchon de nubes que quizas no este a mas de a 100 m de altura.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No es sólo el aspecto de pueblo jóven...es la falta de verdor por lo alto que se encuentra, el frío, lo frío que parece..


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Me parece que estas son bien antiguas. Fijense en la 4ta foto, esa cabina telefonica lleva el antiguo logotipo de Telefonica del Peru. Bueno, pero de todas maneras es la primera vez que veo fotos de esta ciudad, y si pues... le falta.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Deprimente, ojalá los habitantes se viesen más beneficiado con la minería.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sip bueh Cerro de Pasco no es la ciudas mas bonita pero bueh lo bueno es que la estan replanificando en otro lugar para dar espacio al tajo abierto  Aka una foto de hace un egg de años cuando estaba viviendo en el barrio de Bellavista  









^^ Toy con casco rojo :lol: era para el desfile de los clubes deportivos del colegio :lol:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Sip bueh Cerro de Pasco no es la ciudas mas bonita pero bueh lo bueno es que la estan replanificando en otro lugar para dar espacio al tajo abierto  Aka una foto de hace un egg de años cuando estaba viviendo en el barrio de Bellavista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vivias en cerro de pasco???? vaya....

ohh y hay otra ciudades mas feas q esta..... me gusta la laguna


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

esta en algo la ciudad


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

fuera de que la ciudad no pueda ser muy agraciada, la veo muy original y fuera delo comun. especialmenten por que esta dispuesta en unas montañas en torno a un lado.
no deja de ser pintoresca..


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Esta ciudad esta situada a 4 400 mts. de altura? wuau.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> vivias en cerro de pasco???? vaya....
> 
> ohh y hay otra ciudades mas feas q esta..... me gusta la laguna


:lol: :lol: creeme es feita :lol: Incluso el barrio donde estaba yo en Bellavista a pesar de los bonitos chalets el suelo es tan yermo que el grass crece medio amarillo hno: pero eso si el club de golf tenia un bonito campo  y el local era bonito


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> :lol: :lol: creeme es feita :lol: Incluso el barrio donde estaba yo en Bellavista a pesar de los bonitos chalets el suelo es tan yermo que el grass crece medio amarillo hno: pero eso si el club de golf tenia un bonito campo  y el local era bonito


hno: el grass crece amarillo hno: 

jajaja q mal. naciste alli? o te fuiste a vivir unos años?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> hno: el grass crece amarillo hno:
> 
> jajaja q mal. naciste alli? o te fuiste a vivir unos años?


nop jejeje mi padre era Gerente de Recursos Humanos de Centromin  y tons teniamos que vivir alla y cmo a todos los funcionarios te dan un chalet para vivir alla pero bueh asi hasta que vendieron Centromin y mi padre paso a PSEG  y nos mudamos


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> nop jejeje mi padre era Gerente de Recursos Humanos de Centromin  y tons teniamos que vivir alla y cmo a todos los funcionarios te dan un chalet para vivir alla pero bueh asi hasta que vendieron Centromin y mi padre paso a PSEG  y nos mudamos


ya q lo mencionaste dos veces... hno: como es un chalet?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

miguel16 said:


> ya q lo mencionaste dos veces... hno: como es un chalet?


algo asi :








en la foto que puse se ve un par a la derecha


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

es una casa con un jardin afuera.. parece q fuera para un caballo  aki en trujillo habia una casa en plena av larco, grande.. con un jardin fuera de ella con un cerco parecido a esa casa de la foto, y tenian un caballo


:bash: luego vino rokys y alkilo la casa


----------



## PoetaRojo (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola Amigos:
Yo, nací en una comunidad campesina de Huancavelica, radico en Cerro de Pasco, hace más de 20 años... porque tengo un trabajo estable, allí estudié, allí tuve una familia... es cierto, creo que las opiniones que se vierten aquí son muy superfluas, muy ligeras... solamente han visto la belleza superficial de la ciudad, tienen que leer pues su cultura, su tradición. su historia, su literatura, su riqueza... Cerro de Pasco, está catalogada como la ciudad más alta del mundo... como la ciudad opulenta!!!


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Esas fotografías corresponden al sector antiguo de la ciudad de Cerro de Pasco que creció de manera desordenada sin planificación alguna alrededor de una mina, inclusive la ciudad está siendo comida por el tajo abierto día a día, pero lo interesante es que al lado se ha construido una ciudad nueva San Juan Pampa de trazado muy moderno y perfectamente planificada, me gustaria ver fotos de ese sector.

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Secundo la moción, a ver si alguien postea fotos de la nueva Cerro de Pasco


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Tengo un particular interés por conocer esta ciudad, a pesar de todo lo que se ha dicho de ella en diferentes ocasiones. Es más, a veces, cuando mi espiritu aventurero salía a flote, tenía pensado coger mi mochila e irme a conocer esta ciudad por mí mismo; otro destino que tenía previsto era Ayacucho. 

¿Saben?, desviándome un poco del tema, creo que no estaría mal organizar una expedición de foristas Skyscrapercity con la finalidad de conocer algún lugar de nuestro hermoso país.


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

A mas de 4000msnm ya me da soroche...


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

La ciudad más alta del país es 1.- La Rinconada, Perú 5,400 m.s.n.m.

Está ubicada en la provincia de San Antonio de Putina (Puno). Este pueblo se ha convertido para sus habitantes en una oportunidad de conseguir el preciado oro que brilla en el hielo perpetuo. Lastimosamente, aquí prima la minería ilegal. El conocido método del "cachorreo" y el trabajo infantil hacen de esta ciudad, a pesar de tener este alto reconocimiento, ser una de las más inseguras y triste célebres del mundo.


----------



## sesarip (Mar 15, 2010)

ojala y cambien la ciudad pronto, les digo en serio yo pase el año pasado por ahi para ir a huanuco, pase por el terminal y es horrible no me dio ganas de entrar a la ciudad en si, por las fotos que vi en el GOOGLE EARTH es exesivamente deprimente


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Rinconada no es ciudad ..... aun*

Yo diría que es un campamento minero gigante, una versión altiplánica y del S. XXI de los pueblos de la fiebre de oro de California en el S. XIX, cero planificación, un ejemplo de que el estado peruano no llega a todos los rincones de la nación.



Marcogg15 said:


> La ciudad más alta del país es 1.- La Rinconada, Perú 5,400 m.s.n.m.
> 
> Está ubicada en la provincia de San Antonio de Putina (Puno). Este pueblo se ha convertido para sus habitantes en una oportunidad de conseguir el preciado oro que brilla en el hielo perpetuo. Lastimosamente, aquí prima la minería ilegal. El conocido método del "cachorreo" y el trabajo infantil hacen de esta ciudad, a pesar de tener este alto reconocimiento, ser una de las más inseguras y triste célebres del mundo.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Y que hay con el patrimonio monumental de Cerro de Pasco?, ¿que haran con las iglesias y casonas que aun existen?, tumbaran todo para ampliar el tajo abierto?, eso ya me parece el colmo!
Por otro lado quisiera ver fotos de como van avanzando las obras del nuevo cerro de pasco...Tambo del sol creo que se llama...


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

MONINCC said:


> A mas de 4000msnm ya me da soroche...


:lol: jajajaja tío eres de cusco si subes a donde está el cristo blanco ya estas a 3 cuadritas de los 4000, osea como le dijo el zorro a su ex "...." jejejejjee

Y weno de verdad la ciudad está para el top ten de las menos agraciadas, gracias al forista por colgar estas fotos nunca antes vistas


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

AQP166 said:


> :lol: jajajaja tío eres de cusco si subes a donde está el cristo blanco ya estas a 3 cuadritas de los 4000, osea como le dijo el zorro a su ex "...." jejejejjee
> 
> Y weno de verdad la ciudad está para el top ten de las menos agraciadas, gracias al forista por colgar estas fotos nunca antes vistas


No creas entre un 3250 y 4400 msnm hay buena diferencia, el cristo blanco que supongo estara casi a la misma altitud de la virgen de concepcion no debe de pasar los 4000 debe de estar entre los .3600 o 3700 poniendo que la montaña sea bastante alta, comunmente la mayoria de montañas alrededor de las ciudades no pasan de 150 m


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo he estado allí y no es para tanto. Estuve en el barrio más moderno de la ciudad, que no recuerdo su nombre, y tenía buena infraestructura.

No es agraciada es cierto, pero hay peores ciudades, créanme.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Cerro de Pasco es básicamente un campamento minero, una ciudad de trabajo y no un lugar turístico, el verdadero atractivo del departamento está en ciudades como Oxapampa, Villa Rica o Pozuzo que si valen la pema visitar.

saludos


----------



## pavelcom (Jun 23, 2010)

Se respetan las opiniones que se vierten en el presente foro, pero mas alla de que les guste o no Cerro de Pasco, es cierto que la ciudad no fue concebida como un lugar permanente para radicar o vivir, la ciudad fue originada por el boom minero desde la llegada de los españoles que hasta hoy en día se mantiene, nació y creció desordenada, sin ninguna planificación que es lo que sucede cuando nace la minería informal, cada uno quiere tener una parcela o pedazo de terreno para explotarla así nació ésta ciudad con sus problemas que hasta hoy la suceden, si bien es cierto Cerro de Pasco esta considerada como la ciudad más alta del mundo y es cierto porque es sede capital de la provincia y región Pasco, ahora, si del caso se trata hacer un turismo ps como expectaculo y de relax para la familia no sirve y no es recomendable ya que se llevarían un fiasco, pero si para aquellos turistas de aventura y de alto riesgo que si llegan ocasionalmente a esta ciudad para experimentar la explotación minera, la altitud de su ubciación y la resistencia física para eso si que es bueno, ahora cualquiera no puede llegar y menos vivir en esta ciudad hay que ser resistentes tanto física y mentalmente buenos órganos vitales corazon, pulmón. Leía por ahí que crecía el grass amarillo y es cierto por que el aire seco y frío no permite que la vegetacíon sea abundante y considerada como en otras latitudes, la época llúvias es totalmente gris y cierto, si no tienes buen caracter te derrumbas, pero hay que ver la ciudad en epoca de verano tiene buenas vistas. los invito a conocer aunque no personalmente mirando algunas de las fotografías recopiladas de ésta ciudad cimera del Perú en
http://elcerrodepasco-peru.blogspot.com/


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Mas viejos revividos


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

realmente parece una ciudad olvidada pero algo que me gusto fue que no tienen la mala costumbre de dejar los costados sin pintar


----------



## cuentas87 (Sep 14, 2010)

*resentidos socilales*

sin resentimiento alguno es para informarles que es el departamento que mas dinero da al pais a direrencia de otras provincias o departamentos con esto no quiero decir que los demas departamentos sean pobres muertos de hambre segun estadisticas casi el 50 % de dinero que recibe el pais salen de aqui ojo y no solo es por mineria sino ganaderia agricultura principalmente en las provincias de oxapampa y Daniel Carrion es comprencible que esto causa envidia en mucha gente tiene una mineria envidiable que muchos departamentos quisieran tener


----------



## cuentas87 (Sep 14, 2010)

*resentidos sociales*

sin resentimiento alguno es para informarles que es el departamento que mas dinero da al pais a direrencia de otras provincias o departamentos con esto no quiero decir que los demas departamentos sean pobres muertos de hambre segun estadisticas casi el 50 % de dinero que recibe el pais salen de aqui ojo y no solo es por mineria sino ganaderia agricultura principalmente en las provincias de oxapampa y Daniel Carrion es comprencible que esto causa envidia en mucha gente tiene una mineria envidiable que muchos departamentos quisieran tener


----------

